
Ask HN: Software to Navigate OS with Keyboard? - auslegung
I read about an app that allows the user to navigate their OS with keyboard. It isn&#x27;t tab-based (pressing tab moves through menus etc), and it isn&#x27;t controlling the mouse with keys. Instead, it divides the screen into sections, and pressing a key puts the mouse in a section. I think the section then subdivides into more sections, and pressing a key moves into one of those sections, etc, until your mouse is on the button or input you want. And it&#x27;s supposed to be super-fast.<p>Anyway, I&#x27;ve tried googling for it but can only find tab-based nav or controlling the mouse with a keyboard. Any ideas?
======
throwaway888abc
You are looking for "tiling manager", "mouseless", alternatively "tmux", "vim"

There is some learning involved but the productivity boost is great.

Some links
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager)

[https://regolith-linux.org/](https://regolith-linux.org/)

[https://i3wm.org/](https://i3wm.org/)

~~~
auslegung
I don't think that's what I'm looking for. I use a tiling window manager
already. I'm talking about using the keyboard to put your cursor on a specific
part of the screen (note, not to replicate mouse movements, which I also do
via keyboard already)

